# For Sale 2007 31Rqs



## Rip (Jul 13, 2006)

2007 31RQS for 18,000 and needs nothing and has a Hensley arrow too, brand new 16 inch rims and tires last year too ,new battery has 2 gal pressure tank also Dexter E-Z Flex® equalizer and will through in a p3 brake control much more!!!!! e-mail me if you have question


----------



## Rip (Jul 13, 2006)

Still for sale!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Rip said:


> Still for sale!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 It's a good price! That is for sure, especially with a Hensley?!


----------



## Rip (Jul 13, 2006)

Still for sale!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Up in Muskegon,Michigan waiting for a buyer!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rip (Jul 13, 2006)

Price now at 17,000 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

